# Überwachung von Walzen in einem Trockner



## Sockenralf (1 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem (und hoffe auf Lösungsvorschläge  ):

Ich soll in einem Bandtrockner (200°) die nicht-angetriebenen Stützwalzen daraufhin überwachen, ob sie sich mitdrehen und somit i. O. sind.
Natürlich schaut kein Wellenstummel aus dem Trockner raus (dann wärs ja leicht) 

Hat irgendjemand sowas in der Art schon mal realisiert oder eine Idee, wie man sowas machen könnte?



MfG


----------



## Junior (1 August 2008)

Hallo,
wenn ich nur an die Temperatur denke kann ich nur sagen: Laß die Wellenstummel rausführen und bau irgendwelche Sensoren in weniger warme Umgebung ein. Das wird dann wohl auch wartungsfreundlicher sein.

MfG  Günter.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 August 2008)

z.B. die Wellen durch (noch einzubauende?) Fenster optisch abtasten?

Da Forum "Elektronik":
Magnet in die Welle einbauen und mit hitzebeständiger Spule abtasten, Auswerteelektronik ausserhalb.


----------



## vierlagig (1 August 2008)

über die temperatur würde ich mir da nicht so sehr die gedanken machen, die ist am laufrad erfahrungsgemäß geringer als im trockner selbst. um auf nummer sicher zu gehen evtl. einen hochtemperatur sensor einsetzen (haben gute erfahrungen mit ipf-electronic)



Perfektionist schrieb:


> z.B. die Wellen durch (noch einzubauende?) Fenster optisch abtasten?



das mit dem loch ist eine schöne idee oder etwas aufschweißen ... wie groß ist denn das laufrad? welche geschwindigkeiten? also evtl. gleichmäßig lochen, damit keine laufunruhe durch unwucht entsteht 

und warum eigentlich optisch ... ich bin für induktiv


----------



## Sockenralf (1 August 2008)

Hallo,

zur Erklärung:

ich hab einen 3-Band-Trockner, der ca. 25m lang ist.

Am Anfang und am Ende jedes Bandes ist die dicke Umlenkwalze (eine davon natürlich angetrieben / ca. 500mm Durchmesser).

Damit das Band IM Trockner nicht durchhängt, liegt es auf (nicht-angetriebenen) Stützwalzen auf (ca. 100mm Durchmesser).

Diese Stützwalzen sind einzeln auf einem kleinen Gestell montiert, damit sie leicht zu tauschen sind.

Wie das Leben so spielt, ist das Maschinenpersonal nicht wirklich genau mit der Prüfung der Stützwalzen, so daß die Prüfung ob die Lager noch leichtgängig sind nun automatisch erfolgen soll.

Wellenstummel rausführen fällt leider aus, so daß m. M. nach nur ein Sensor pro Stützwalze im Trockner bleibt.

Der Trockner selber wird durch 18 Gasbrenner mit je 350kW befeuert.



MfG


----------



## kermit (1 August 2008)

d.h. unterm Strich: eine hitzebeständige Sensorik muss her!

Wenn da betriebsmäßig 200 Grad herrschen und (ich staune) 18x350kW ihre Arbeit tun, befürchte ich, dass Auswerteelektronik in dem Trockner auch mal kurzzeitig 300 Grad abkönnen muss, wenn irgend ein ungünstiger Betriebszustand eintritt. na, ja, ich hab jetzt nicht bei ipf nachgelesen, was da geht.

Aber auch meine Meinung ist: Die Sensorik hitzebeständig, Die Auswertung ausserhalb.

meine Idee: Glas-LWL, aber ich geb zu: nicht dass ich damit Erfahrung hätte oder sogar eine Lichtschranke/-taster benennen könnte - nur so als Idee ... (wir hatten mal sowas als Kunststoff-LWL, um an sehr unzugänglicher Stelle Kleinteile zu detektieren)

Magnete können auch nicht beliebige Temperaturen auf Dauer. und (ohne jetzt nachgelesen zu haben) Hallsensoren sind auch Halbleiter und damit temperaturempfindlich

wie schreibt der maxi immer: hoffe, es ist hilfreich


----------



## Ralle (1 August 2008)

Ich seh es in etwa wie Perfektionist, Spule und Magnet, der Rest draußen. Denn immerhin ist es ein Trockner. Weiß zwar nicht, was ihr da genau trocknet, aber u.U. ist es  also zusätzlich zur Wärme auch noch feucht und die Dämpfe sind aggressiv. Würden ja schon wenige Spulenwindungen reichen, das kann auch schnell ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Da_Basco (1 August 2008)

*Induktive Ini´s*

Schau doch mal bei www.melsensor.de/info133-177;induktive_Näherungsschalter.html vorbei, die haben Induktive Näherungssensoren bis 400°C. Da geht was.

Gruß

Da Basco


----------



## Sockenralf (2 August 2008)

Hallo,

Das schaut gut aus 

Ich glaub, ich muss da am Montag mal antrommeln


Mutschas Grazias




MfG


----------



## gravieren (2 August 2008)

Hi

Möglicherweise:     

1. Bohrungen oder Klötze am Wellenende.

2. Erfassen durch Bohrung im Gehäuse und Messung durch   Laserlichtschranken an der Gehäuseaussenseite. (max ca. 40 °C)


----------

